

John Cleese – How to Be Creative - austinbirch
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PQ0lck7oo4A

======
austinbirch
via [https://www.designernews.co/stories/52617-john-cleese-on-
how...](https://www.designernews.co/stories/52617-john-cleese-on-how-to-be-
creative)

